
Why Your Open Office Isn’t Working (and How to Fix It) - alexdaskSP
http://blog.scribblepost.com/open-office-isnt-working-fix/?utm_content=buffera00d7&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
chrisbennet
Sometimes the easiest way to "fix" the open office is to just switch
companies.

If you're in a "thinking" business and your employer doesn't care if you can
think, maybe thinking isn't that important to them, or at least not as
important and something else.

